# Tecumseh 632615 Carburetor



## jpfaile (Mar 2, 2012)

Does anyone how how to adjust a Tecumseh 632615 Carburetor?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are links to cleaning and rebuilding the Tecumseh carb.

Part 1-





Part 2-


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

The attached file may also help you.


----------

